# Betterbee "New Style" Division Board Feeder



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

kamerrill said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would sell a piece of equipment that is so obviously flawed for the US market - it is not manufactured for use in standard US dimensioned hive bodies. It's manufactured by Anel Standard in Greece so I'm not sure which hive style it was designed to be used in, but not anything that I own. The ears are cut so short that they fall off of the frame rests. There is no way I can use this feeder in any of my equipment without extending the ears to keep the feeder from slipping off of the frame rests.


I like the concept as the feeder won't bow out...and comes with some nice floats... but it isn't the greatest feeder in the world for sure. 

I have also had the problem with it slipping down into the hive. I've also had the problem with the ears snapping off in cold weather. The ears are less than what I would call quality. I only bought 5. It also doesn't hold the same amount of syrup as some of the other DB feeders.

I now buy other DB feeders.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Better bee feeders*

I guess every thing has it good points and bad 

I like them because they have a good flat side even when full and the bees dint build out the comb next to it to thick to be brooded in also when using the HCS combs you can still get 9 combs and a feeder into the brood chamber where the other division board feeders are to wide.

Also you can cut you 2 pieces of 3/8 inch pieces that will slide on each end of the feeder all the way down to the bottom board, then cut you a piece to fit under the feeder along the bottom, then cut you one over the top of the feeder with an entrance cut for the bees to have access on each end of the feeder, NOW you have a division for your deep brood box you can put 4 frames on one side and 5 frames on the other, and have 2 nucs.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Kamerrill,
I find this feeder to be one of the better DB feeders out there.
I haven't had a problem with it falling in the hive or not fitting. Now all of mine are all at least a year old. Maybe the new and improved is the problem? You might email Shane about your dissatification. I know he wants to know about problem items.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*New and improved ?*

I stand corrrected by myself. I ordered five new db feeders from betterbee and got them today. They are new but not improved. Kamerrill is right they are short on the ears and fall into the hive.
Now something else I have to make an adapter for. Why did they have to improve it.!! SHANE !!!!


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*The feeder was made good!*

I recieved replacement feeders from Betterbee this week to make up for the ones that fell into the hive. The new feeder has a little longer ears and it won't fall into the hive. I'm glad too, as this feeder is the only db feeder that won't kill a hundred bees a week and doesn't violate the bee space. 
Betterbee is making a effort and I for one appreciates it.
Thanks Shane, see you at HAS


----------



## Matt NY (Jan 14, 2006)

Maybe I should bring the five I bought this spring back this saturday when I attend their open house field day. I'm really looking forward to the speakers and workshops, but most of all talking with other bee keepers.


----------

